# Micro Video Camera for N Scale ?



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have tried two cameras mounted on a low boy car. The first, a cigarette lighter type, was not a good resolution and the second, a thumb drive size, had good resolution but the focal length gave blurred results close up but OK a foot or two out in distance. Does anyone have a suggestion for a small micro camera that has both good resolution and a better focal range? Thanks!


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

The 808 #16 camera is probably the best of the smallest with 720p video, but would be an oversized load on a N scale flatbed.

They have different models with different lens configurations:

"A" is 70°
"B" is 78°
"D" is 120°

There are many fake versions of this camera, make sure you get the real thing.

This is a long thread about the camera, but has a list of confirmed reliable sources on the first page:
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1556994

Version 3 of the camera is the newest. You can get from eBay (I usually get from eletoponline365 if I am not in a hurry, he does usually ship right out from China), or there are a few US sellers, but you pay a bit more.



If you want 1080p video, the same people in China make the Mobius Cam which I have several of and love, but more suited for a HO scale flatbed car. It also has several different lens configurations. 

Here is the thread on the Mobius for anyone interested, to make sure you get from a reliable source:
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1904559


Both are good little cameras, and the manufacturer has been good to listen to input from people and has made many improvements over the years.

The lens for both the 808 #16 and Mobius are factory set, but can be refocused. It is a bit of a pain, and not for the faint of heart, as you can damage the sensor. I made one camera refocusable, and did not bother to put anything back on the threads to fix the focus, so I can adjust as needed for different applications. You can buy replacement lens modules as well, if you damage them.

More info here on adjusting the focus:
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showpost.php?p=20397031&postcount=993

.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

*Thanks for info!*

I appreciate your response very much. However, due to my age, hands shake, eyes bad and memory going, I don't think that I can do much modifying to a camera. N Scale is way too small for me but due to the large investment and small space for a layout, I will have to stay with it. Hopefully some smaller, HD, autofocus cameras will come available that will just fit in my scale. Thanks again!


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I've been looking at a possible chip, the OV3640, to couple with an arduino microcontroller and send streaming video to a web page. The camera itself seems to have fantastic features that would really help for viewing from a running train, including automatic focus, brightness, and anti-shake. All combined, I would think this should make an excellent view from the loco. And the camera itself is only about 5/16" square, so the possibility is there for embedding into N-scale if someone got creative.

I realize you are looking for a pre-made unit that you can easily install, I'm just pointing out where technology is at right now. If folks like myself build some demo units and show that it CAN be done for model trains, and that there is an interest in such a product (and of course there WILL be a lot of interest!), then it shouldn't be long before someone starts manufacturing such a device.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

It sounds good. Keep us posted as your project progresses.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Trying to remember how N scale flatbed look like. *thinking of HO cut in half*... That is pretty tough decision to make for the correct good quality camera. 

Myself, I would go with GoPro Session but at the price of 200 bucks, it might be too much. Nice about the GoPro Session, it is much smaller than other GoPro cameras and can use either iPhone or Android mobile phone to control this camera. It is prefect squared cube.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

*myTrainCam such as it is*

Here is the thumb drive camera on a N Scale flatbed or lowboy.


----------

